# Tropica MasterGrow



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone ever used this stuff before? I won a bottle at the auction here for $3 and thought it would be worth a try for my 10g experimental shrimp tank


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Tropica Mastergrow or more recently renamed and marketed as Tropica Plant Nutrition is a "trace" mixture that doesn't contain Nitrogen and Phosphorous. Since it's now more expensive to obtain nowadays, I've stuck to Plantex CSM+B and Seachem Flourish. Using it in your shrimp tank will be fine.

-John N.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It also contains Potassium, micros, and traces. This would seem to parallel the ADA dosing, using plants with a rich substrate and lean water. THey have another version that contains Nitrate and Phosphate for older, established tanks.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

ok well I was using the fertilator and it said for my 10g to use a 1/32 tsp, how do I measure that small


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

If it's heavily planted, then add 1 ml a day. Maybe take it up to 2 ml-see how you go. It's a lot more common over here in Europe to use it. Probably the best all in liquid you can get. It's actually rather good values all things considering. You're supposed to add it weekly, but a lot of people use it daily, including myself, with only benefical effects.


----------

